# Are yall getting tired of this Retirement thing?



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I have noticed that prople will post and then just dissappear. If you retire it means just a different type of day to day routine. What is retirement to you? I have a lot of projects. Have to work small jobs to have the funds to buy my toys. :dance::Bawling: No complaints:bowtie:


----------



## Oma2three (May 5, 2012)

Never a dull moment at our house.Between watching the grandkids(which we consider a blessing),gardening ,mowing ,volunteer work plus lots of other stuff there is no time to be bored in our retirement:0.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I get paid for16 hours, usually work double that a week. I am building another cabin and pour the foundation on the next one friday.Seems I am as busy as ever....James


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Don't know how I got everything done when I worked..and night shift too !! But, now love being able to stay in the garden and not think about the time. the day I left work I took my watch off and haven't worn one since. Today spent 2 hours in the barn just messing around with the animals and then into the garden until early afternoon...all before I had my late breakfast..One thing I do miss from working...is pay day !!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I post on the equine, goat and garden forums as those are my main interests. Occasionally on the others when I pass by one of those golden opportunites to shut up.
Sometimes there are retirement related things I would not mind discussing, but for the most part there are other forums that interest me.
I would really like to discuss advanced medical directives as that is something I have got a handle on but that is not neccessarily retirement.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I will never be able to catch up! Um, nope, not bored 

Seems like most of the posts lately have been about insurance and I have a different view on that that most folks do, so I haven't been commenting as much.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I early out retired in 2001 when my company sold out and offered us 20 year and plus lifers buyout packages and full company pensions. 

Other than continuing my investing for the future after paying off what was left of my mortgage, the only difference I have noticed with retirement is I no longer wear a watch , carry a phone all the time, or set an alarm clock most days (so far during 2012 I have only set the alarm once and even then I woke up 15 minutes before it went off).

I rather enjoy having traded my watch in for a calender.

Sure I don't have as much disposable income but I also don't have as much time constraint responsibilities either.

As far as my insurance goes, our company pensions administration deducts my insurance , taxes and such as the company did before they bought us out.

Life pretty much goes on as it did only if I want a raise in my income I pursue it with some independent work or investing where when I was working I used those streams to add to the cookie jar emergency money. Now my emergency money fund is smaller and grows slower but without work to regurlary worry about I can do more than just pay the bill if an emergency occurs so that usually works out too.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, I've been working part of full time since Halloween, 2011, and I'm counting the days until I re-retire at the end of September. After that, I'm blocking certain numbers on my cell phone, so I'll not be tempted to un-retire again. I want to get back to doing what most of the folks above describe: what I want when I want as long as God and my initiative provides the health and resources. I never got bored in retirment at all, and I don't think anyone with a farm ever would.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

As to "getting tired of this retirement thing" - NEVER that's why I chose this path so late in life by working 54.5 years it gave me time to get most all my ducks in a row. :clap:



Big Dave said:


> I have noticed that prople will post and then just dissappear.


Maybe just because - they don't get the answer(s) they are looking for, forgot they posted a comment, got the answer they liked therefore no need to go farther, have nothing to say, don't have question that they want answered, etc.........


> If you retire it means just a different type of day to day routine.


Been retired now for almost 5 years, can truely say that the only "routine" I think I have is I go to sleep  when tired (usually at night) and wake up when I wake up. Most every day is different with something different to do - or not. 


> What is retirement to you?


 The ablity to do as I choose, when I choose, and how I choose - within moderation of course.


> I have a lot of projects. Have to work small jobs to have the funds to buy my toys. :Bawling:


 Projects? Ahh, yes I have plenty if'n I get to live another 30-40 years I may even get the orginal list done..... ound::hysterical:ound: Of course that "projects" list is a never ending thing so I really pick and choose which I complete, and when.. Fortunately having the funds to do anything needed or wanted so far hasn't been the problem for me. Which only proves that I've either been lucky or though the careful planning of years gone by I've made some right choices, or maybe a combo of both........ :whistlin:



> No complaints


 Me neither, found out early in life no one really wants to hear about your problems anyway. :nana: But hey, sometimes it helps to put them out there just to see if'n people agree, disagree, or just maybe have a different out-look on things..... eep:


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

What is there to get tired of?
Wish I would have retired years ago.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I find that I am just as busy but at least I get to do just as I want.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

My husband is now 67 and I am almost 66 yrs. Our life hasn't changed much except the four kids and two grandchildren are all adults. We still get up at dawn and go to bed at dark. We grow food, milk goats visit family and friends in the winter. There isn't much visiting in the summer with all the work to do. We help those we can anytime. Living expenses are down with all the kids gone. We still re-cycle everything we can, produce or make things or barter and spend very little money. We still sell mainly rhubarb and garlic and goat meat. The farm was never a business but a way of life so we never really retired. We did stop working extra for others gardening and I stopped babysittting. Nothing else has changed much.


----------

